# ο καταθέτης, το αντίθετο;



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2008)

Λοιπόν, έχουμε τον καταθέτη και τον ....; Ποιο είναι το αντίθετό του; 

Το αγγλικό είναι withdrawer.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2008)

Ο... αναλήπτης, ίσως;
Δες εδώ.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2008)

Το σκέφτηκα!! Αλλά επειδή έχει μόνο μία εύρεση στο γκουγκλ είπα να το σιγουρέψω πριν το γράψω! Και ξέχασα να δω και στον Μπαμπι. Τρέχω...Τίποτα δεν λέει και ο Μπάμπι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2008)

Φαίνεται ότι οι τράπεζες θέλουν μόνο καταθέτες και δανειολήπτες. Γι' αυτές οι αναλήπτες είναι αδόκιμοι ή ... φτου κακά.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2008)

Δηλαδή το λέμε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2008)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην το λένε και να λένε «όσοι πραγματοποιούν αναλήψεις». Πρόκειται για γλωσσική ατολμία.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 11, 2008)

Εγώ θα το έγραφα αλλά επειδή δεν το αναφέρει ούτε ο Μπαμπινιώτης, ούτε στο ιντερνέτι το βρήκα...


----------



## danae (Jun 11, 2008)

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται ο "αναλήπτης"...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 11, 2008)

Κοίτα να δεις...
Σήμερα που πήγα στην τράπεζα, άκουσα από μια ταμία ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτό. "Αναλήπτρια" είπε, για την ακρίβεια (μιλούσε σε γυναίκα). Και το σκεφτόμουν να σας το πω, έλα που με προλάβατε...


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Εγώ θα το έγραφα αλλά επειδή δεν το αναφέρει ούτε ο Μπαμπινιώτης



(κακία) Ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν έχει ούτε το "αγορητής" (/κακία)

Μια χαρά είναι η αναλήπτρια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2008)

sarant said:


> Μια χαρά είναι η αναλήπτρια.


Και η *καταθέτρια*, βεβαίως, βεβαίως.

(Και την έχει και ο Μπαμπινιώτης.)


----------



## Elena (Jun 11, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Δηλαδή το λέμε;



Όχι.


nickel said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην το λένε και να λένε «όσοι πραγματοποιούν αναλήψεις». Πρόκειται για γλωσσική ατολμία.



Γιατί κι αυτός που κάνει ανάληψη... δεν παύει να είναι... καταθέτης.

(Kαι για τους ίδιους λόγους που λέμε καταθέτω -κι όχι βέβαια... αναλαμβάνω- αλλά κάνω/πραγματοποιώ ανάληψη.)

Περί τολμηρότητας... προτείνεις το «αναλαμβάνω» για την ενέργεια;

(Μη με λες... δηλαδή όταν ο δανειολήπτης κάνει κατάθεση για αποπληρωμή γίνεται καταθέτης κι όταν σηκώνει το ποσό του δανείου είναι αναλήπτης;;; Ααααχ. )


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2008)

(Τώρα το θυμήθηκα αυτό...)

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι έχουμε ένα φαινόμενο γλωσσικής ατολμίας. Το να πούμε σε κάποια περίσταση ότι κάποιος είναι «αναλήπτης» δεν σημαίνει ότι παύει να είναι καταθέτης, δεν σημαίνει ότι η τράπεζα έχει αναλήπτες που δεν είναι καταθέτες. Έχει καταθέτες που, όταν κάνουν ανάληψη, μπορούν να περιγραφούν ως αναλήπτες (π.χ. _απαιτείται η έκδοση απόδειξης στην οποία να αποτυπώνονται τα στοιχεία του καταθέτη ή του αναλήπτη_), όπως στο ποδόσφαιρο ο σκόρερ δεν παύει να είναι παίκτης. Αν υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που απαιτείται να γράψουν «όσοι πραγματοποιούν αναλήψεις», να αντικαταστήσουν τις τρεις λέξεις από μία. Στο κάτω κάτω, αν δημιουργήθηκε στα αγγλικά η ανάγκη να υπάρχει withdrawer και όχι μόνο depositor, εμείς γιατί να κάνουμε πίσω;

Το «αναλαμβάνω» δεν θα το προτείνω. Ούτε και τον «αποσύρτη».


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2008)

Προτείνω στις τράπεζες να λύσουν το γλωσσικό αυτό πρόβλημα με έναν τρόπο που ταυτόχρονα θα αναδείξει και τις προθέσεις τους απέναντι στο κοινό:

όποιος καταθέτει χρήματα να χαρακτηρίζεται "ο καλός" και όταν κάνει ανάληψη να χαρακτηρίζεται "ο κακός".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2008)

Πιστεύω ότι τη ζημιά την πάθαμε όταν εγκαταλείψαμε τις μετοχές σε -ων (π.χ. _καλών, τρέχων, απών, δηλών, κυβερνών_), οι οποίες ουσιαστικοποιούνται πανεύκολα (π.χ. _το ον_), χωρίς να αντικαταστήσουμε αυτόν το μηχανισμό με κάτι πιο σύγχρονο (ενδεχομένως και λιγότερο γλωσσοδετήριο) κι εξίσου πρακτικό και παραγωγικό.

_*Καταθέτης*_ θα έπρεπε να είναι μόνο "αυτός που έχει καταθέσεις, που διατηρεί καταθετικό λογαριασμό", ενώ αυτός που καταθέτει θα έπρεπε να είναι _*καταθέτων*_ (κι ας μην έχει καν λογαριασμό καταθέσεων στη συγκεκριμένη τράπεζα).

Το πρόβλημα με την _ανάληψη_ είναι ότι έχει εν πολλοίς εγκαταλειφθεί το "αναλαμβάνω χρήματα" - αλλά τίποτα δεν μας εμποδίζει να το επαναφέρουμε. Τότε μ' ένα _*αναλαμβάνων*_ καθαρίζεις (αλλά ταυτοχρόνως και καθαρολογίζεις, κι αυτό δεν είναι καλό).

Τέλος πάντων, με το παράπονο θα μείνω που στην ελληνική γλώσσα είχαμε έναν πανίσχυρο μηχανισμό, τη μετοχή, και τον έχουμε υποβαθμίσει πολύ. Βλέποντας όμως σε πόσο μεγάλη έκταση χρησιμοποιείται στην αγγλική, στεναχωριέμαι διπλά επειδή χάσαμε κι έναν απλό τρόπο αντιστοίχισης ακριβών μεταφρασμάτων.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2008)

> Τέλος πάντων, με το παράπονο θα μείνω που στην ελληνική γλώσσα είχαμε έναν πανίσχυρο μηχανισμό, τη μετοχή, και τον έχουμε υποβαθμίσει πολύ. Βλέποντας όμως σε πόσο μεγάλη έκταση χρησιμοποιείται στην αγγλική, στεναχωριέμαι διπλά επειδή χάσαμε κι έναν απλό τρόπο αντιστοίχισης ακριβών μεταφρασμάτων.


My feelings exactly, dear Zaz.


----------



## Elena (Jun 15, 2008)

> ... όπως στο ποδόσφαιρο ο σκόρερ δεν παύει να είναι παίκτης.



'Ατοπο. Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με ζεύγος αντιθέτων (και το ξέρεις).



> Στο κάτω κάτω, αν δημιουργήθηκε στα αγγλικά η ανάγκη να υπάρχει *withdrawer* και όχι μόνο depositor, εμείς γιατί να κάνουμε πίσω;


Ο ποιος (;!) στα αγγλικά; Είχες ακούσει εσύ σε καμία τράπεζα του ΗΒ να χρησιμοποιείται το «withdrawer»;! Γιατί δεκαεπτά χρόνια εμένα μου διαφεύγει. :)

Βtw:
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=el&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enGR210GR210&q=define:depositor&meta=


http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=el&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enGR210GR210&q=define:withdrawer

(Nαι μεν θεωρητικά -βλ. τελευταίο ορισμό- αλλά δες και την -ανύπαρκτη- χρήση.)
(Αλεξάνδρα, Σάκη, ωραία τα λέτε. Πού να δείτε το δράμα της μετοχής στο «καταψυχθέν» (προσφάτως) πλάσμα που έχει γίνει...
«φρέσκο κατεψυγμένο πλάσμα».))


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2008)

Μα επιχειρηματολογείς πάνω σε πράγματα που δεν έχω πει. Είπα εγώ ότι το συνηθίζουν οι αγγλικές τράπεζες;

Έστω ότι η Χριστίνα πρέπει να μεταφράσει την πρόταση «The person who wishes to be able to access funds in the account on behalf of the adult is called the “withdrawer”» (από UK site), έστω ότι δεν υπάρχει η λέξη πουθενά και εμφανίστηκε χτες για πρώτη φορά και σήμερα καλείται να τη μεταφράσει η Χριστίνα.

Είναι μια απόλυτα λογική λέξη και σημασία. Αντί λοιπόν να λέμε επί μερικά χρόνια κάποια περίφραση ή να έρθει κάποια στιγμή κάποιος και να πει «ο αποσύρτης», τι το πιο λογικό από το να το αντιστοιχίσουμε με τον «αναλήπτη»; Σπάνιο στα αγγλικά, σπανιότερο στα ελληνικά, αλλά πού είναι το γλωσσικά παράλογο αδυνατώ να καταλάβω. Η Χριστίνα δεν μας έδωσε το κείμενό της, αλλά αν έχει δέκα φορές withdrawer, θα πρέπει δέκα φορές να χρησιμοποιήσει περίφραση;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2008)

> Πού να δείτε το δράμα της μετοχής στο «καταψυχθέν» (προσφάτως) πλάσμα που έχει γίνει... «φρέσκο κατεψυγμένο πλάσμα».



Οι άνθρωποι βλέπουν συνέχεια τις διαφημίσεις των εταιρειών τροφίμων με τα φρεσκοκατεψυγμένα τους και επηρεάστηκαν. Θα μπορούσες να το δεις και φρεσκοκαταψυγμένο.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 15, 2008)

Το θέμα για την ύπαρξη ή όχι της λέξης αναλήπτης/αναλήπτρια προέκυψε επειδή ο χώρος που έχω για τη μετάφραση, έχει ακριβώς τόσους χαρακτήρες όσους και η αγγλική λέξη. Οπότε η περίφραση εδώ είναι out of the question. Και επειδή ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν ανέφερε κάτι σχετικό είπα να ρωτήσω αν στέκει. Αν το είχα σε κείμενο μπορεί, λέω μπορεί, να το έβαζα περιφραστικά. Αν υπάρχει όμως η λέξη γιατί να μην την χρησιμοποιήσουμε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2008)

Pink Panther said:


> Αν υπάρχει όμως η λέξη γιατί να μην την χρησιμοποιήσουμε;



Εκτός τούτου, όπως θα κατάλαβες, η άποψή μου είναι ότι, ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχει η λέξη, γιατί να μην τη φτιάξουμε; Κάπως έτσι αρχίζουν τη ζωή τους οι λέξεις. Και όταν προκύπτουν τα στριμόκωλα, ξεχνάμε τις περιφράσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

Τελικά δεν είδα να αυξήθηκαν οι χρήσεις από την επικαιρότητα. Τι είναι αυτοί που περιμένουν στις ουρές, καταθέτες ή αναλήπτες; Εγώ ήθελα να πω: «Είμαι αναλήπτης της Τρίτης, το πολύ της Τετάρτης: 120 ή 180 ευρώ, και πολλά μού πέφτουν».


----------



## cougr (Jul 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> [...]«Είμαι αναλήπτης της Τρίτης, το πολύ της Τετάρτης [...]»



Τότε λέγεσαι επαναλήπτης.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2015)

cougr said:


> Τότε λέγεσαι επαναλήπτης.









Ο εξαναλήπτης εξανέστη. :laugh:

Πρωτεύων, ο Τσακ Νόρις.


----------



## hellex (Jul 25, 2015)

cougr said:


> Τότε λέγεσαι επαναλήπτης.



Και μελλοντικός εκχωρητής... 

Συνειρμικά το εκ, με μεταφέρει στο εκταμιεύω, εκταμιευτής. Πιθανόν, στο «ανά-αναλήπτης» να υποβόσκει το χαρακτηριστικό της επανάληψης, -που, ορισμένους, δεδομένου των πενιχρών αποθεματικών μας, μάς τρομοκρατεί- ενώ, στο «εκ-εκταμιευτής» η ψευδαίσθηση της μη επαναλαμβανόμενης ενέργειας, μάς καθησυχάζει.


----------

